# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  WoW Gold Seller Reviews

## lag

Should also include "account renting services" in the sub-title. It's a popular topic, I think it's worth it...

----------


## Snitch

Powerleveling tbh.

Snitch

----------


## Remahlól

I think both should be added.

----------


## Froogle

Definately, renting accounts is the newest rage! :O

----------


## schlumpf

"Paid third-party-services reviews".

----------


## Nugma

> "Paid third-party-services reviews".


What he said.

----------


## Hallowsend

/approved by a no one. Lol.

----------


## Acespades

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/services-and-power-leveling/

End of story.

----------


## windybone

> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/services-and-power-leveling/
> 
> End of story.


The description for that forum is

'Sell or trade your gaming services and Power Leveling here.' 

We want to be able to review these services in a forum, thats the trading forum. Not do it for other people if you know what I mean.

----------


## -Lex

Absolutely, renting wow accs is the new deal ! ^^

----------


## Froogle

Yah I guess this idea was shot down since Services does include renting WoW accounts . . . hehe.

----------

